# Crochet-Not my granny's square motif instructions



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never written a pattern before so here goes nothing...

SL = slip stitch
CH = chain
HDC = half double crochet
DC = double crochet

CH 10, SL to 1st CH to form loop

R1: CH1, 20 SC in loop, SL in 1st SC

R2: CH1, SC in 1st SC, *CH9, skip 4 SC, SC next SC, repeat from * 2 times more, CH9, SL in 1st SC (4 CH 9 loops)

R3: CH1, (1SC, 1HDC, 11 DC, 1HDC, 1SC) in each CH 9 loop, SL to 1st SC

R4: SL in CH1, CH1, *SC in HDC, (CH5, skip 2DC, SC next DC) 3 times, CH5, SC in HDC, repeat from * replace last CH5 loop with CH2, DC in 1st SC

R5: *CH5, SC in next CH5 loop, repeat from * replace last CH5 loop with CH2, DC in DC

R6: *CH9, SC in CH5 loop, (CH5, SC in next loop) 4 times, repeat from * replace last CH5 loop with CH2, DC in DC

R7: *8DC in CH9 loop, CH5, 8DC in same loop, SC in next CH5 loop, (CH5, SC in next loop) 3 times, repeat from *, end with slip stitch in DC

Fasten off. 

To join motifs, connect each CH5 loop by: CH2, drop stitch from hook, insert in top of corresponding CH5 loop of adjoining motif, pick up stitch and chain around loop, CH2, SC in next CH5 loop of 1st motif.

I hope you can follow this. Happy to give any further assistance I can (but I don't think I can  )

Good luck!


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

thanks for the pattern!!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Going to print and try this after I finish the two projects on which I am working. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

Do you have a photo or a projectwith this?


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Do you have a pic of what this is like?


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks so much for the instructions.... just when I was looking for a new motif....


----------



## mrsg1633 (Nov 26, 2011)

I am printing out the instructions, dying to find out how it looks. Thank You for the pattern.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

You can see the WIP under the topic heading 'pictures'. The subject line is "not my grannies square'

Almost finished. 

Will be posting pics of the finished jacket soon.

Thanks to all.


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Going to give it a whirl the frist chance I get.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> You can see the WIP under the topic heading 'pictures'. The subject line is "not my grannies square'
> 
> Almost finished.
> 
> ...


I did a search and could not find the picture.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Here's the original pic I posted which is a close up. It shows the actual colors better. The second is new and (although blurry) shows the overall effect of the squares better. These were taken during blocking. I highly recommend blocking this square.

I had 5 different colors in the squares besides the navy background. Brown, paprika, purple, pink and taupe. My goal for assembly was to not have any 2 squares of the same color touching. 

Thanks all for you interest, kind words and support.

Deb


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Interesting and lovely. Who's printed pattern is this or is it your original?


----------



## Schatzie (May 5, 2011)

Meant to add that is it worsted yarn, hook size? and are there different sizes to make it in telling how many motifs etc. I guess just a little less vague for us not so in the know.


----------



## fromourhands (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

This is a motif from the Magic Crochet magazines. I'm not sure if it's still in print. I have a lot of them from the 1980's & '90's. This particular motif was in several of them in different colorways. The one I wrote the pattern from was #83 April 1993. There was only a chart so I had to translate. I hope it works for everyone.

The yarn I used was vintage as well. Most of it is no longer available. It's a blend of 70% wool / 30% rayon (sorry I got that wrong in the original post). Some of the names of the yarn are: Woolray, Cravanella & Velveen. Occasionally I still find some of this around. If you search Ravelry stash (more on that later)you can still find some.The navy for the background was from Newtons Knits in Anaheim, Ca. This is a machine knitting store. They still manufacture this yarn. No online sales but they do mailorder. I think it's a 1 lb. minimum (all coned). I had mine since the '80's. (I used to live in OC - also used to own a knitting machine). All the yarn is the same fiber & weight. It is very fine. A 2ply lace weight. So, I used it double which gave me about a sport weight I guess.

About the Ravelry stash search...I have a closet full of yarn that has been there for 30? years. I needed to do some stash busting and came up with the idea for this sweater by what I had available. Thus the wacky colors. It's whatever was in the closet. I totally overestimated the amount of navy I had. I ran out before I got to the sleeves. So I searched Ravelry for all these yarns until I found some in the right color, fiber & weight. (amazing that we have this ability, huh?) After begging and pleading with 2 different Ravelry members, I did convince a lovely young girl in Oregon to sell me some of hers. Actually, all I did was ask and she generously & without hesitation, offer up to me whatever I needed. (More on this later too)

The hook I used was a US 'D'. I think the hook size should match to whatever yarn YOU are using. It always pays to swatch, swatch, swatch. Measure your swatch and measure your body (or final measurements of whatever you're making) and figure out how many you need to make to achieve your goal. You can make the motif in anything from the finest thread to a heavy yarn. You making a sweater or a blanket? This is where your personal creativity comes in. I guess that sounds kinda preachy. Sorry.

I also overestimated the amount of motifs I needed for the sleeves (which were 4 motifs wide) and had to frog a row on each sleeve. I made 1 more motif and attached them all together in a row (9 total) and put a simple border around the whole thing. This pretty much used up the last of the navy - including the new stuff (which, by the way, was two shades darker than my existing navy - so, because I was using it double, I used one of mine and one of hers to try to blend the two shades)Everything that was left over I used as fringe at either end. AHA! A scarf!!! Please don't ask for pictures of the scarf. I hastily sent it to the lovely girl in Oregon as a 'thank you' for her generosity.

There are 2 half motifs that are made on the diagonal. 1 at each front neck. I don't have instructions for these. I sorta just 'winged it'. I can tell you that they are not exactly the same. Off by several stitches, in fact. Who cares? I don't think anyone is going to be counting my stitches. I also 'winged' the corner of each motif and attached it to the back neck on each side because I thought it would bee a little loose around the neck and I wanted the sweater to be more fitted. It took me several attempts at this to get something that 'looked' right. The sweater also ended up a row longer than I had planned because I wanted to use up all the materials I had. Of course, I put this row on before I made the extras for the sleeves that I had to remove.

So, you see, for me this is all an experimental process. Every time I make a new project, I try to 'stretch' myself. How else to learn? (Sounds preachy again...sorry)

Whew! This is just about everything I can tell you about this project. If I have not answered any questions, please let me know. Hope I didn't bore with the details or personal insight or offend with the preaching. Now my KP friends, I must go and press my work clothes before the temperature soars above 100!

Happy crocheting!

P.S. Have a friend with a camera here later today to take final pics of this and several other projects. I'll post as soon as I can. Work first...


----------



## dollyoved (Mar 23, 2011)

missdeb42 said:


> You can see the WIP under the topic heading 'pictures'. The subject line is "not my grannies square'
> 
> Almost finished.
> 
> ...


I searched "Pictures" and I cannot find any picture of not my grannies square anywhere. What is the heading?


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Thank you so much MissDeb for generously sharing this almost vintage crochet square...
I used to get the Magic Crochet Magazine...and also was given my paternal Grandmothers really vintage Magic Crochet Magazine...I cherish them too.

Great memories!

Hugs and God Bless you,

Camilla


missdeb42 said:


> This is a motif from the Magic Crochet magazines. I'm not sure if it's still in print. I have a lot of them from the 1980's & '90's. This particular motif was in several of them in different colorways. The one I wrote the pattern from was #83 April 1993. There was only a chart so I had to translate. I hope it works for everyone.
> 
> The yarn I used was vintage as well. Most of it is no longer available. It's a blend of 70% wool / 30% rayon (sorry I got that wrong in the original post). Some of the names of the yarn are: Woolray, Cravanella & Velveen. Occasionally I still find some of this around. If you search Ravelry stash (more on that later)you can still find some.The navy for the background was from Newtons Knits in Anaheim, Ca. This is a machine knitting store. They still manufacture this yarn. No online sales but they do mailorder. I think it's a 1 lb. minimum (all coned). I had mine since the '80's. (I used to live in OC - also used to own a knitting machine). All the yarn is the same fiber & weight. It is very fine. A 2ply lace weight. So, I used it double which gave me about a sport weight I guess.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks, Camilla. It's good to hear from you again. Stay warm!


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

dollyoved said:


> missdeb42 said:
> 
> 
> > You can see the WIP under the topic heading 'pictures'. The subject line is "not my grannies square'
> ...


I have posted the same picture on this thread. Plus an additional one. No need to go to the other post.
:idea:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Warm??? LOL..it's hotter'n'Hello here this week lol



missdeb42 said:


> Thanks, Camilla. It's good to hear from you again. Stay warm!


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

How did you get my favorite person to use for your ID?Love it.Maybe I could use her and add Charlie for my ID.
for Destiny 516ab.


----------



## missdeb42 (Mar 13, 2012)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Warm??? LOL..it's hotter'n'Hello here this week lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't I know it! Got the same thing here!
Pool time..........


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I like that very much. Thanks for posting - bookmarking this one for sure.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

thank you for that. i shall certainly give it a try. :thumbup:


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

You betcha...but I cannot swim until after my surgery..grrr...and I love to swin.



missdeb42 said:


> CamillaInTheDesert said:
> 
> 
> > Warm??? LOL..it's hotter'n'Hello here this week lol
> ...


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

That is nice, i love granny squares, thank you for sharing.


----------

